# Massachusetts Vizsla Hike/Walk



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

Is there a common location for those of us in MA to get our Vs together for a romp? Haven't seen one posted but figured I'd ask in case anyone is local - I'm in central MA, not far from Worcester on 495 in Bolton.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Funny, I was just thinking of writing a post to see if anyone wanted to gather on the South Shore (Hingham/Cohasset area). 

Whenever Gracie and I go out, we hear news of other V puppies in the area. If you are lurking here, please contact me! We are actually headed out to meet one new puppy friend this afternoon.

I'm glad to travel for a walk, too, although I'm afraid that Worcester will usually be out of range with carsick-prone kids! :-(. 

Thanks,
Victoria
Gracie, 5 mos


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

I live out in Western Mass, but I do occasionally see on the Central New England Vizsla club Facebook page (Fans of the Vizsla Club of Central New England) that a group gets together occasionally (have seen plans for Salisbury Beach, Ashland State Park, Woodsam Farm). These would be a bit of a haul for us (although if a date ever worked out for us, I would love to make the trip) - not sure how close/feasible for you. I believe lots of the club members live out towards Eastern Ma, so you might be able to make some contacts via the club.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*BlueandMac*, we are in Foxboro area which is about an hour South from you.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We live in a suburb of Boston, but are generally happy to make the trek to spend some time with Vizslas 

I've been to Ashland State park with my Vizsla and it is great! Not too crowded either...let me know if you organize something.


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

I'll do some research to see where a good location might be for a gathering that's central to everyone. Somewhere that's off-leash friendly would be ideal.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*dcteague*, Foxboro has this great, big forest where dogs can run off leash - F. Gilbert Hills State Forest. They do hunting there Mon - Sat, Sundays not allowed. However, you can hear the firing range nearby when there is a practice, and it might be spooky to younger pups. I know it might sound selfish because it's right in our area, but it is a great place, a little rocky, not too many people, some mountain bikers, lots of trails - small, big, challenging, not so challenging.

We are always up for new trail exploration and don't mind to travel at all. Let us know what you find!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I second Suliko's suggestion! We actually just met Suliko and Sophie there a couple of weeks ago and had a great time! Pippa was completely wiped out afterwards and I would be happy to meet anyone else there again  It's a great place for dogs to spend a couple of hours!


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Pippa,

Not sure where you live exactly but we live in Framingham and go to Callahan State Park all the time. It has great trails and a huge field where the dogs can go off leash and just play, play, play. There is usually a good amount of dogs there, but never any V's!!! I have heard Ashland State Park has a Vizsla group, but we have yet to check it out.


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

Our walker recently notified me of a group of V owners that are doing periodic walks in Boxborough - last time they met, there were about 8 V's - all female. I'm hoping to make it out next time, but if I hear about another one, I'll let you know where/when and we can get a larger group together.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

We live right about between the Cape and Boston and its just Otto, my boyfriend, and I so I have no problem traveling!! Just say where and when... I can't wait to meet other Vizslas! (and their owners!!) ;D


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

We had our Vizsla walk today in Massachusetts! There were less pups than expected but still so much fun! It is so great getting together with other Vs -- Other dogs who can maintain the same level of activity and other owners who understand it! Thanks for coordinating it Victoria!! Looking forward to the next one!

Some pics of Otto, Gracie, and Luna : )


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

Wish I had known - I would have gone with Atticus - he's now just at 6 months and could always use a good run. Next time you all get out, let me know and we'll bring the kids and pup along.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Most definitely! Where in MA are you from?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm sorry, I just scrolled through the post and saw your original message!! I honestly love getting together with other Vizslas, or any other pups in general, so we'll definitely be up for another one.


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm in Bolton - near the Route 495/290 intersection. I'd love to get Atticus out with other Vizsla's - his last outing with a retriever ended with the retriever just standing exhausted and watching Atticus contine to do laps. It was pretty funny.


----------



## lisamaury (Mar 18, 2012)

I live 45 minutes south of Boston and 20 minutes north of Rhode Island. We have two Vizsla's and would love to get a group of Vizsla's together off least if possible. Anyone have any good suggestions??


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I am in Maine but generally make it down to MA a few times in the summer... I hope to get on a camping trip or two with Finch once it warms up. I would love to coordinate a trip with a V meetup. Is there a mailing list to join to find out when meetups are, or do you just organize them in this forum?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Finch,
I'm not sure of an official email list. The last one I received a PM about it. I would just say post here a week or so before you guys come to MA. It seems like we are all up for a nice walk with the doggies. Cant wait to meet Finch!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi there! 

So sorry if anyone felt left out last weekend...I had organized a local walk with Vizsla owners from Hingham, and sent a couple of PMs to folks on the forum who had earlier expressed an interest in heading this way. I hadn't meant to leave anyone out who would have wanted to come. I just usually figure that the South Shore is pretty out of the way for most people.

In any event, I have been building a list of local V owners. I have ~12 Vs on my list, and we've talked about trying to have a group walk every month or two. Although, only 3 came for our first walk! (Otto, you just missed Murphy).

I'll plan to post future walks here in case anyone is up for a day trip. If there is anyone who doesn't check the forum all that often and would like to get an email, just send me a PM and I will add you to my list.

Finch, would love to catch up with you in Acadia...week of June 18!

Victoria


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

i would love to have our own mini Viz Whiz here in Acadia, Victoria... I'll mark the calendar! Please be in touch when you have more firm plans and Finch & I will definitely plan to meet up! I will subscribe to this forum about MA walks to keep in mind when planning camping trips down that this summer. 


Thanks, Renée


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey Victoria,

I just read your response now.... Murphy was there?? That's a bummer that we missed him!

I know this is last minute, but I was wondering if anyone was planning an off leash walk at all tomorrow with your pups? We are available in the afternoon if anyone is interested!


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

I might be able to but depends on location and timing. I'm in NH for my daughters soccer game and won't be back until around noon. But then could go just about anywhere.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi dcteague, 

I sent you a personal message, not sure if you got it. We'll have to try again in a couple of weeks!


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry about that. Things got a bit hectic yesterday - sold my project car and took most of the day up so my wife took Atticus into the woods locally for off leash fun. I'll start to look for someplace between us to see if I can find a good spot for next time.


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

Here's a good link to listings of off-leash parks in MA - might come in handy even for just getting out to have a run.

http://www.ecoanimal.com/dogfun/massachusetts.html

We're in Bolton, which is around the corner from a number of these towns, so lots around me for walking, but its a hike for you given your location.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey guys!

Dcteague and I are meeting up tomorrow with our pups. If anyone is around tomorrow and interested, just send me a PM and I will let you know our whereabouts! It's supposed to be nice weather so should be a good day for it!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Oops! I'm getting ahead of myself - I meant the day after tomorrow - Sunday!


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

Great to meet everyone today (Blue, Mac, Otto, and can't remember the other one that showed up but didn't stay long). Atticus came home and went to sleep almost immediately. However, once he woke, he was ready to go again.

Wish I had taken some photos but I'm hoping someone can post a couple shots of the V's at play. Definitely need to get them together again, makes for fun exercise!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey there!

Yeah, we had a great time! We're all pretty beat... and Otto is STILL sleeping! Out cold on the couch.

I have some pictures, not great quality, but they do the trick! 

Thanks so much for suggesting the place!!
Can't wait for the next meeting : )


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Awww! And I was sad that I missed it BEFORE the photos.... 

Glad it was a great time. Hope to make the next one.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Did you get my text?! I sent you one on Friday night after I posted about Sunday!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes I did -- thanks! Just tied up with kid stuff today....


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*OttosMama*, sorry I couldn't respond to your PM on time. We are doing renovations, and got tied up with everything... ugh :-\ It looks like you guys had lots of fun! Next time I would definitely love to come and introduce my little Pacsirta to other Vizslas


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh this looks like SO much fun! We missed this one  Where was this? We were at the TUFTS vet school field yesterday and Imli had a great time. 
We got to meet some real charmers too. Very well behaved dogs. Met a little Maltese who was so full of energy he had no problem taking on our V and even managed to outrun her! 
I've seen a couple of Vizslas there once in a while, not sure if any of you here visit the TUFTS field.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Suliko - We missed you all as well! I would love to meet Pacsirta, Sophie, and Pippa too! I'd like to try and get together once a month, if possible. It's great letting the dogs run free with one another - it takes A LOT for me to convince my boyfriend to drive an hour and a half for a play date! - but this last trip he realized how much fun Otto has with the others! 

Shivangi - I have never been to Tufts farm field, nor had I heard of it until I read your post! Just checked it out online, looks nice! I imagine the dogs must be very well behaved after reading the guidelines. Are they very strict with enforcing the rules there? I really enjoy taking Otto somewhere with trails - it's amazing watching them run through the woods so effortlessly. It also seems that Otto doesn't take off in the woods after birds (knock on wood!!), however in fields it can be a nightmare. It also gives us something to do, I find it very relaxing. Next time we get together you should come! How old is Imli?


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

It would be great if we had a larger group - but it would definitely require a pretty big space. Wish Delaney was more central to everyone.

It was fun to see them running together - makes me want to get a 2nd V!


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

OttosMama - They do require the dog be registered with TUFTS police. And from what I've seen, they're pretty quick in responding to complaints. So, yes they make sure to enforce rules. I was told they ran into some trouble a few years ago, and have been very vigilant ever since. 

Part of the field is fenced-in for off leash dog activities. Rest of the field remains open to all, has 1-2 trails, though they require the dogs be leashed. Its barely five minutes away from where we live so its very convenient to take Imli there. And since the dogs are well behaved, we don't have to worry about getting into any trouble  She's a little shy when it comes to other dogs, and has had terrible experiences at some of the other 'dog parks' so we're hoping taking her there will help overcome her shyness. 

She turned three this April


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

We had a great time at Delaney Dog Park on Sunday with everyone. What a beautiful spot! Blue and Mac slept all the way home...and most of the rest of the day too (I have to admit that I might have snuck in a nap with them on the couch as well)  Looking forward to another outing...the drive was worth it!

If I do this correctly, here are some more pics. Apologize for the delay...I'm computer challenged! I _should_ have taken a group shot of the humans and their V's...but I didn't.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry I missed this one - but count Pips and I in for the next 

Love all the pictures!!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Just wanted to say that Atticus and Otto are two very handsome and lovely pups! 

Here's a few more...


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey guys! Just wondering if you want to plan another get together.. It doesn't have to be this weekend (although I'm free Saturday afternoon or Sunday!) ... but I figured I'd just get the ball rolling, that way we can all have a little notice and maybe more of us can make it for the next one! Sundays are my day off so that would be best for me, but I do have different afternoons and mornings available, depending on the drive. what about everyone else?


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm definitely up for it. I went to the Hopkinton State Park recently - another good off leash park, but its more of a wooded walk than open fields.

Saturday or Sunday work, but usually in the afternoons because of soccer coaching/games. Any ideas on location?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not picky! Somewhere with a pond would be nice : ) Or, we went to Hingham a couple months ago and that was a fun walk, fields and wooded trails ...


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

Upton State Forest might be an option. I've seen a few google results that show its an off-leash friendly location. Maybe someone on here can confirm.

Wouldn't mind heading west a bit, but obviously that's a longer hike for you if you're south of rt90.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We're tied up this weekend so will miss out. 

Camping on the Cape (near Brewster) over Memorial Day and would love to meet up with any visiting Vs.

June 2&3 we'll be at a dog show in Wrentham (closing Wednesday 5/15 at noon if anyone with an intact dog wants to give the ring a whirl!). This would put us in easy striking distance of either Upton or Foxborough if anyone wants to meet up then.

May try to organize a Hingham V walk for Sunday PM June 10 if anyone is interested. 

One way or another, hope to be seeing some of you soon!

Victoria


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

My weekends usually consist of work Saturday afternoon and Sundays are designated Otto days unless there is some family gathering so any of the above would work for me


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi! Next couple weekends are tough for us. We might be able to do something on Sunday depending on the location. I'll keep an eye out for any updates/plans! Thanks!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Is there a walk happening this weekend?? If so, would someone be willing to PM me the details? Pip, my husband, and I would love to join 

Thanks!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey Pippa, nothing has really been decided yet. Any good ideas for a spot that you guys like? Also, do you think suliko would be interested?


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I just sent you a PM


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

It was so nice to see you all -* pippa31*, *OttosMama*, and *BlueandMac*! Sophie and Pacsirta had so much fun! They are both done now....especially Pacsirta! She's snoring real loud as I type. I wish we could do this more often. I think the idea of meeting once a month is great! I just love how they get to interact and just be Vs and play like Vs  Today was awesome! Thank you, OttosMama for sending me a PM!  

I'm putting a few pictures up of them running in the field. Wish I had taken more


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*VictoriaW*, I was actually planning on going to the dog shows in Wrentham, too that weekend just to observe and learn. It would be great to meet up with you and Gracie. Do you know what time you have to be in the ring? I couldn't find the time info. There are also two dog shows in NY June 7th thru 10th with Connecticut Valley Vizsla Club and Vizsla Club of Greater New York supported entries. I would love to go and see at least one of them...but we'll see how the weekend turns out.


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm jealous - spent the day packing for business travel. Will definitely join everyone next time.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

You guys were missed! Can't wait to see Atticus again!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Another great day meeting some new V's (and seeing another again)! Suliko and Pippa31 - so nice to meet you all. And OttosMama - nice to see you again - thanks for organizing another great V adventure! It was so wonderful to see all six red dogs racing around together (plus the others ones we met along the way too). Otto, Pippa, Sophie and Pacsirta are such great dogs - what a treat to get spend time with some younger ones. Mac and Blue are worn out too! Unfortunately my camera was acting up and the pictures I took are way too light...I'm going to see if I can fix them and will will share if I can get any improvement. 

Hope to see you all again at the next gathering.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes it was great to meet/see everyone and all the Vs!! It's so fun to see all the red dogs and their different personalities! It's also a great opportunity to explore all the hidden treasures of Massachusetts! Thanks Pippa for the suggestion! 

I will include some of my pictures tomorrow, I need to see if I can get that app on my phone. 

We're looking forward to seeing sweet little Blue and her big bro Mac, sweet Pippa, Otto's match - Sophie!, and the cutie pie Pacsirta again! And of course, any others that can join - the more the merrier - and chaotic! ;D


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I completely agree!

It was so wonderful to meet all of you and your Vizslas. It was a fantastic Sunday for us 

Can't wait to do it again...and thanks to everyone for making the trek!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Pictures from Sunday 











Blue











Trigger











Mac and Jameson (Swiss mtn dog)











Pacsirta and Otto 











BODHI and Otto 











Otto and BODHI


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Suliko, I thought you might come!

The judging program has now been posted online. Vs are on at 8:30AM on Saturday and 9:30 on Sunday. Hope to see you there! 

If anyone is up for a 6/2 Saturday walk late morning near Wrentham please send me a PM.


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

I'll likely to be available on 6/2 - any chance we could keep the discussion off PM and directly in the thread? Makes it a lot harder to follow in case others want to show up that aren't copied on PMs.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

* VictoriaW*, wow, that's an early start for Vizslas! I'll be there!  I know there is a big dog park in Wrentham that is supposed to be very nice with not too many dogs, but I haven't been there myself yet. Then there is the Gilbert Forest off of Route 1 (also bordering with Wrentham), but there are no fields, mostly rocky trails, two ponds, and plenty of water holes. There might be some mountain bikers though. I love it there though. 
I'll see what else is around that area... Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

Could do Delaney Valley Park again if people want to come up to Bolton/Stow. Great open fields, big water spots, and plenty of trails. I'm a bit biased since its walking distance but I'm up for a drive as well.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*dcteague*, sounds good to me! I haven't been there yet.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

My vote would be for Gilbert State Forest at ~11...only because Suliko & I will already be right in the neighborhood (& because I'll be needing to get back home to kids!). 

Maybe we could plan to head up to Bolton/Stow the following month?


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We'd be up for a Vizsla meet-up next weekend. Either place works for us. Keep me posted


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like we won't be able to make the dog show this Saturday, just Sunday. However, I am still up for a run! It will be raining all day tomorrow, so not sure how far people would be willing to travel in rain. Depending on how hard it rains, I could even go up to Stow. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Suliko, tomorrow or Sunday?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Tomorrow


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Weather tomorrow looks good! If someone decides on a time/place, I'll do my best to get there.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I missed it :-[

What a bummer! 

How did it go?


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Pippa! It was cold & raining, and Suliko & I hadn't heard from anyone...so we met up for a quick hike in Foxboro right after Gracie's show. Tomorrow looks a little bit better. Does anyone want to plan something for the afternoon?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Otto and I might be able to. I'm actually thinking of going to the show. My brother and his gf are going again tomorrow. They are thinking about getting a wire fox terrier and are speaking with a breeder there. They had a pretty good time today, despite the rain.

I'll keep checking to see if anyone is getting together.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

So, maybe we can plan on something in the afternoon after the show? I wouldn't mind driving for a nice V run  The Gilbert Hills forest in Foxboro is nice, but it really doesn't have fields, just rocky trails...and it had lots of puddles today. Any other suggestions of a good place?


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Did you guys get a good walk in after the show? 

We headed to Gilbert SF to try to catch up with you, but not until after the Doggie Fun Zone (see my other post!). I wanted to call you while we were in line over there, but I didn't have my phone with me. Gracie had such a blast! Did anyone else try it earlier in the day?

The woods were a great spot for our run, so huge thanks to Suliko for recommending them. We had Gracie's dad and two of her half-sisters with us. Still, despite lots of family encouragement, she did NOT go swimming....

Let's organize another walk soon. We'll travel!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*VictoriaW*, yes, Otto, Sophie and Pacsirta got a good run in at the forest. Luckily no rain today!  

Gracie and all the other Vs were so beautiful, so graceful! You looked great in the ring! I wish I could concentrate more on the show but the two crazies with me were just ready to GO! I'm very happy you enjoyed the woods. It is a nice hidden treasure, I think 

I would love to participate in another Vizsla run! We'll travel too!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey guys! 

I know this seems like it's turning out to be more frequent than once a month (which is okay with me!) but Dave and I were thinking of going to Cat Rock again Sunday if anyone is interested in meeting up... ;D


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Ottosmama - wish we could but we already purchased tickets to a Clambake at the sportsman club we belong to. Hopefully next time! Have fun!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks BlueandMac! Hope you guys have fun, as well!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd like to come out! What time were you planning on getting there?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I think we're going to be there for 1045, so that means 1100 in our world right? Lol but shooting for 1045!!!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll be there with both girls between 1045 and 1100


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Suliko said:


> I'll be there with both girls between 1045 and 1100


We are also hoping to be there. We plan to be there a bit earlier due to our schedule for the day, but plan to hang around to see you all for a bit and let the Vizslas play 

Thanks for organizing!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*pippa31*, what time are you going to be there?


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Suliko said:


> *pippa31*, what time are you going to be there?


Probably around 10:00


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Hmmmm, I wonder if it's gonna be too much for Pacsirta. Sophie could spend the whole day!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We're going to try to make it! I'll have the kids so might not keep up with everyone -- no worries leaving us in the dust. What time should we shoot for -- 10 or 11?


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking at the map: where do I park?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

We are also going to try and get there early, that way we can see everyone! We have to meet someone out in Norwood prior, but we might be able to meet up with him a little earlier - we will give him a call in a couple hours to see if that's possible


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Ok, I'm coming out for 10am then, too


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We'll try for 10! Where should we park? This will be our first time there, so I'm not sure what it's like. Thanks!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Just sent you an email with location. Let me know if it opens up.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome, thx! Leaving soon--


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you *pippa31*, *VictoriaW*, *OttosMama* for the *GREAT*[/color] run! Girls and I are all tired!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, it was great to see everyone! Otto crashed hard today, only got up to eat  I'd like to check out another park next time with our clan of Vizslas! Fun to see and talk with all the humans as well


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Suliko, 

Just noticed your signature! Are you thinking of a third?! ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

No NO! We can't have three  I saw it on http://www.vizsladogs.com/ under Humor=>"Things you never thought you would say before you owned a V" and thought it was funny  Many people say that about a second V.... like my hubby ;D


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol - too funny! Everytime I see your girls together, I can't wait until we're ready for our next! My boyfriend is in the same camp as your hubby though! :


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, it is a serious decision! Luckily, Pacsirta is an easy puppy (so far!)... I can't imagine another Sophie though


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Ya know what folks? One of these saturdays I might show up to this. I'm ITCHING for a road trip. Wonder how to travel with a V pup? It's about 12 hour drive - might have to drive two days. Stopping every couple hours for a potty break for Aoife would make a very long trip.
Would be a blast though. Think of the pics I could take w/ her at any landmarks along the way.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Yesssss! DO IT!! ;D but give us plenty of time to coordinate that way as many who are interested can show up!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I just met a woman while I was out walking Otto who is going to pick her Vizsla pup up this weekend. This will be her second V. I told her about the forum and the meetups and she sounded very interested! We may have one more!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

How far in advance to you plan these things? Maybe mid July? Late July?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*dmp*, crazy idea! But then again, you are amongst a bunch of crazies here who would do anything for their Vs  

BTW, a while ago, there was a nice thread about Vizslas and landmarks. You could contribute to that: http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3761.msg26453.html#msg26453


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Suliko said:


> *dmp*, crazy idea! But then again, you are amongst a bunch of crazies here who would do anything for their Vs
> 
> BTW, a while ago, there was a nice thread about Vizslas and landmarks. You could contribute to that: http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3761.msg26453.html#msg26453


Thanks bro. Would be great to meet you and your wife? (I'm sorry...I think I recall you're male? My mind is upside down today). 

I'm not crazy, really - I guess I live for 'the connection' with people. In fact, I come from a long line of Connectors. My great grandfather was half Lego. True story.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

If you & Aiofe come out to visit Massachusetts, Luna and I will certainly be there to greet you. We generally leave, Flynn (our sometimes difficult 7 yr old V) at home during these things. A gaggle of younger pups is not his thing.

PS - Love the Irish named V's. Flynn got his name because my husband lived in the Irish part of town when he got him, and he's a redhead. We thought we'd keep the Irish theme going and planned to name Luna "Fiona", but we made a last minute change.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry Suliko - I recall now:



Suliko said:


> I had the small-pox shot as a child (ex-commi girl  )
> :


But whomever your spouse/SO is - would be nice to meet everyone! 

Thanks F&L'sM - I'd look forward to it!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*dmp (bro) *, get your facts straight! ;D 

But it would be nice to meet up. Agreed with * flynnandlunasmom*, I'd come out to play!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Suliko said:


> *dmp (bro) *, get your facts straight! ;D


Oh!! Sorry...uh..toots? Sista? māsa?



> But it would be nice to meet up. Agreed with * flynnandlunasmom*, I'd come out to play!


I owe ya a Hefeweizen for the mix-up! 

I'm MUCH less annoying in real-life folks...just sayin


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Otto, the bf, and I will be there too!! Hmmm... Mid July --- I will be down Cape Cod from the 15th to the 21st ... maybe we could find a doggie beach in P-town for all the pups who have never seen the ocean. They are _extremely _ dog friendly in P-town so we'd most likely be a hit! If that is too far of a travel for some folks - We could always do one of the trails, or find a new one, they are always a good time!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

August is fine, too. No worries - What's P-town? Maybe we converge upstate new york?  Call it "V-Day"?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Is anyone up for a Vizsla run this Saturday? Will travel!!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm IN! Sunday is my daughter's Bday party though...will have to leave early.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*dmp*, would love to meet Aoife and you. She seems such a sweet pup!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

she has her moments. Trying to figure out the drive w/o her being sick and/or crazy. Will ask the vet tomorrow night. I LOVE road trips. 

Oh - dude...you can call me Darin. We're "old friends" sorta...what with Balad. :-D


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

DMP - are you really going to try and come? That's not much notice!! Lol... I could do Early Saturday morning... I have to work in Dartmouth at 12 so couldn't travel too far. But if it works we're in!!!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

OM - No, no...I'm a goofball. But I also LOVE road trips. I'll be there - this summer, but I will give at least a few weeks notice.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

> Oh - dude...you can call me Darin. We're "old friends" sorta...what with Balad. :-D


Hi Darin! Dude  Yes, Balad - the fine sand beach  Well, if you do end up here in MA, you'll have to tell me your war stories.


*OttosMama*, where exactly is Dartmouth? I could come up your way if it is easier. Nick will be working, so I have all the time in the world


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello from Acadia! We won't be around for a walk this weekend, but we had a great hike with Finch this morning! So fun to find a new friend on the road. 

We'd make an extra effort to meet a pup that drives 12 hours! Gosh, feeling sheepish about missing ones that are an hour away... :


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi suliko, it's probably about an hour south of you. There are some trails in Dartmouth we can go to.. But no swimming spots :/ or I just heard about a beach in Westport (next to Dartmouth) - supposedly its dog friendly!... I can check it out tomorrow and let you know how it is.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Victoria, that's fun! How is camping going? 

Finch (haven't seen you on the forum too much lately) are you still planning a trip down to MA?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*OttosMama*, I just looked up the area on the map. I'd love to meet up there! I've never been in that part of MA  I might be even heading to the Cape from there to visit some family and friends. Let me know what you think of the place!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Hi there,

Would love to join you all one of these days for a MA vizsla walk. But, since it means leaving my husband and Flynn behind, I probably can't travel too far. On weekends we are generally a 4-some (but Flynn would be overwhelmed by too many young v's). 

If you ever want to meet up in Hingham again (they can swim at Wompatuck State park and the leash law is very "loose") or somewhere within say 45 minutes to an hour, I'd be in. Dartmouth is just a little far and the boys would be sad Luna & I left them all day.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Still up for a walk!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Suliko, I just sent you a PM right before I saw this!

Flynn and Luna's mom - I will definitely be up for another Hingham trip! I can really only do Sundays though because I work midday Saturdays. We'll have to plan something!! (I miss little Luna)!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*OttosMama*, that was a great meet-up last Saturday! I really enjoyed the trails with you and Otto! Just love to see those three bounce all over the place  And, sorry, I took that wrong turn....really, still don't know why, just decided to turn  : 

If anyone is interested in another V. run this weekend - *either Saturday[/color] or Sunday[/color]* - Sophie and Pacsirta would like to join! We're willing to travel!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey Suliko,

It was great to see you and the girls!!! I really love how they all mesh so well together. They do bounce don't they?! I hope Pacsirta doesn't mind that Otto tries to use her as an obstacle course! 

_I'm_ sorry you took the wrong turn! I probably didn't specify where the Hess station was! :-\. 

I'm glad you enjoyed the trail! A man At work brought be in a guide to outdoor recreation in Dartmouth at work today!! There are so many hidden trails left to explore ( with maps!) 

I'm up for a walk this weekend!! I can travel Sunday and I can Also meet up early morning or late afternoon Saturday ... I can't go too far in the AM but if it's somewhat closeby we're in. Sunday would be ideal though. Maybe hingham if Sunday is an option?


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We'd love Sunday afternoon in Hingham! If we decide ahead of time I can invite my list of local Vs who aren't on the forum. 

FLM, where do you go in Wompatuck? Whitney Thayer is my favorite but on hot days we long for a pond...


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Victoria, 

Welcome back from Acadia!

There is a rear-entrance to Wompatuck. I think it's kind of on the Norwell/Cohassett Line and they can swim there (Aaron River Reservoir). There's a street right before you enter Whitney Thayer Woods (if coming from Hingham via Chief Justice Cushing) called King St. You take that for a few miles you take 2 rights (I think) at intersections (unsure of st. names). The right you take by the ball field will take you to the entrance. When you get there, don't go on the paved road but cut left and follow the path along the houses about ten minutes in and then you come to the water. 

I realize this may be confusing and I'm not great at giving directions but youmight have luck if you look on a map. Or, we could always meet at Whitney Thayer Woods and you could follow me there, as well as anyone else who wants to join. We are away next weekend but could go Sunday July 8 in the later afternoon (2 or 3) if that works for folks? (Luna has training with Jeff that morning.) 


We actually ran into Chloe and her dad there on Saturday. We didn't stay with them too long because we were finishing up anyway and Flynn was a bit of a handful. He seemed to really like Chloe (it is rare for Flynn to like strange dogs, especially younger ones) so we let the 3 of them run around for a while and play in the water. They all did great. But then, Chloe went for a stick Flynn had identified first and my little bully reared his ugly head...or teeth rather. He won't bite but he growls and attempts to dominate/pin down. My husband grabbed him in a flash but poor little Chloe was a bit shaken up though luckily she got over it quickly. I was mortified but Chloe and her dad took it in stride. This is why Flynn can't come on our vizsla walks  

I'll be away 6/29 - 7/6 so I'll check the board when I return to see if this is on for July 8. 

PS - Victoria, if you invite Chloe make sure you let them know Flynn won't be joining!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We shouldn't have a Hingham walk without FlynnandLunasMom.

Who would be up for 3pm in Hingham on Sunday, June 8?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Count us in for July 8! 

If anyone has any ideas for this week we'd still be up for it... If not, Suliko we could meet you out in foxboro this week, either day!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We might be away July 8th, but we'd be up for a walk this week - either day works on our end and we'll drive to any of you


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds good Pippa!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm in for 8th July! I am also in for this weekend! Either day will work


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Looking forward to meeting everyone. We'll have to meet Pippa another time.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm thinking I can make it after July - VERY busy work month for me. You guys still gonna do these things through the summer?? Hope it wouldn't be too warm


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*dmp*, how old will Aoife be then?


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Suliko said:


> *dmp*, how old will Aoife be then?


How old will she be when I can make the trip out there? Depends when in august - 

1Aug = 20 weeks
8 Aug = 21 weeks
13 Aug = 22 weeks
20 Aug = 23 weeks
27 Aug = 24 weeks. 

So -somewhere in that time frame


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello. This weekend _might_ work for us - please let me know when/where. Not sure about the 8th...yet. Sounds like it will be a big group!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey blue and Mac!!

Looks like we're definitely getting together one day this weekend but a time/place hasn't been decided. Any ideas anyone? And yes, looks like the 8th will be a pretty big gathering  .. Hope to see you all!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

How about the place you all met in April? Not sure about the location name... I missed that one, but everyone had a blast there.


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

I may try to make it out as well. Let me know where you decide to go and I'll see if I can get free from our bathroom renovation (looking for excuses!).


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Suliko - delaney dog park in upton MA? I think that Is the one! If blueandmac are able to make it or Dcteague I would try and talk Dave into making the trip because its closer for them. However, if they aren't available this weekend, maybe we could stay a little closer? Only because he already agreed to go to hingham with us on the 8th and I don't want to push my luck!! 

If you and Pippa decide to go to Upton, maybe we could meet you at another time this weekend at Gifford state park for a romp? 

Either way, I'll run it by Dave and feel him out!! He's been enjoying the get togethers so maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*OttosMama*, that's quite the hike for you  Let's see what other locations come up here. We still have time


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Just gotta say - how can ANYTHING be 'far' for any of you living in the Colonies? Geesh.

I can drive for 8 hours and never leave the state!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol DMP, no kidding!! Why am I complaining??!

Suliko - you're so sweet!


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

Delaney park is in Stow, MA - so its probably a hike for most (I know, we're spoiled here - in 8 hours we can drive through half the east coast!).

What are the other locations? Hingham is a bit far for me if I'm going to get the work done that's required by the end of that weekend so if I miss it, I'm sure we could meet up again soon. We've shipped our kids off to camps and the grandparents for the summer, so we're a little more flexible than during the rest of the year.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

*OOPS*!!! that's right! Upton was suggested later I think then? Sorry guys! 

Either way, I think it took us An hour to hour and a half (can't quite recall?) ..Mapquest says 1 1/2 but I don't think it took quite that long... But if we're going to hingham on the 8 I would just have to see if my bf is up for two trips.. 

You guys decide for this weekend and i will find out if we can make it!! I don't want to hold anyone up!


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

We're away this weekend so I know that's out for us, but the 8th is doable.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone! Since I think most of you are relatively near each other, why don't you pick the best place for you all and let me know...that way if we can't make it, we aren't messing up anything for you!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*BlueandMac*, I would LOVE to meet up with Blue and Mac again. They are such great Vs!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay - I wanted to keep this quiet because..well..that's more my style. But then I thought - if a couple more V's came out to see the CrazyMan from Michigan™ might be worth it!  

Anywho - Aoife and I will be at the 8 July Hingham meet. Bing shows ~11hrs, Google shows ~12.5

Either way...will be a crazy few days! 

Thanks *OttosMama* for helping me behind the scenes!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

dmp, looking forward to meeting the 2 of you!

Victoria, I'm wondering if with so many of us, it makes more sense to do the top of Turkey Hill again like you organized like last time? There's no swimming there though. Or, I will see about finding accurate directions to the rear entrance to Wompatuck where there is swimming.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Glad I could help, DMP! Also, I'm glad I'm not the one who spilt the beans... because I realllllyyyy wanted to!!! lol

Can't wait to see you guys .. almost one week! If we do find a pond, I wonder with all the other Vs in the water, if Aoife might decide to go swimming!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

OttosMama said:


> Glad I could help, dmp! Also, I'm glad I'm not the one who spilt the beans... because I realllllyyyy wanted to!!! lol
> 
> Can't wait to see you guys .. almost one week! If we do find a pond, I wonder with all the other Vs in the water, if Aoife might decide to go swimming!


OM - having Aoife take a swim would be AMAZING. Would be appreciative and excited!!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Well, I looked at the map and I have found out that the rear entrance to Wompatuck State Park by the reservoir is on Doane St. in Cohasset. 

So, if you're on Chief Justice Cushing (Route 3A) you turn down King St. (right near and on the same side of the street as Whitney Thayer Woods). Then, take a Right on Beachwood St. and then a Right on Doane St. and you'll come to the parking lot. When you go in, avoid the paved roads and take the path on the left. Follow it in along the line of the houses (about 10 minutes in) and you'll come to the Reservoir. 

For our meeting on the 8th, maybe we should plan to meet in the parking lot. Here's a map to the park - see R7, that is where the parking lot is. http://www.mass.gov/dcr/parks/trails/wompatuck.pdf


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

So is the Hingham meet the 8th? If so, its looking like a great outing for the Vs. I hope I can make it. Looking at the map, its only about an hour or so drive, so I may try to escape from the projects and give Atticus a nice run with his fellow Vs. We have another one locally that's his half-brother so I may try to convince him as well.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*dmp*, wow! You weren't bluffing, dude  Really excited to meet you and Aoife!!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Suliko said:


> *dmp*, wow! You weren't bluffing, dude  Really excited to meet you and Aoife!!


yeah man - sometimes I get a wild hair and just go. I like the adventures of life - the unknown. Know why I'm doing this drive? Because meeting a bunch of "strangers" sorta scares me. I'm a pretty shy person. But - they say...the way to get courage? Do the thing that scares you.



Poor Aoife's little tail will get muscle fatigue - the way she shakes that thing.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, I say - the world belongs to crazies


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Really hope you can make it - be sure and introduce yourself to me? We may have one or two balad stories to swap.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll try. Little Pacsirta got hurt today - open wound, pretty big. Vet put a staple in it to hold it together so she doesn't aggravate it. Sophie should be good to go though! Although I hope Pacsirta will be back on her feet by then too. My poor little girl, my baby


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Oh Suliko, I was just checking to board (procrastinating instead of packing) and saw your note. I'm so sorry. I hope Pacsirta is ok! What happened?


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hope Pacsirta is OK! What happened?! ???

On a meeting place...technically dogs must be leashed in Wompatuck between Doane St & the power lines and are not allowed in the reservoir. Cohasset is just so picky about their drinking supply. :

I'm sure that we wouldn't have a problem heading down there with a couple of dogs, but I'd be a little nervous about hosting a party there with 10-15 Vizslas! What do you think??

As long as it's not too hot, I'm thinking that Turkey Hill/Whitney Thayer is a better bet. Bring water & take a path that includes brooks where pups can cool off. Then after everyone is all worn out, whoever wants to carry on could head over to nearby Bare Cove for a swim in the Back River or even Stodder's Neck (a, gasp, dog park...but it is on a peninsula in the harbor, and I'm betting that Aoife hasn't seen the ocean).

Thoughts???

Victoria


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

That's interesting. They allow boating in there and I see lots of dogs in there so assumed it was ok.
No one is ever there to check on folks but I think you're right, there may be too many of us. 

Turkey Hill and a swim after sounds good to me!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I took Pacsirta and Sophie to day care yesterday. We had never had any problems there (it's a different one from where Pacsirta goes usually while we're at work). My husband brought her home with a huge, deep hole (size of a dime) on her upper thigh/side/ in the soft tissue where it connects leg to her side... kinda hard to explain the area. Pacsirta seemed to not even know the hole is there. BUT I am so furious...the day care didn't know how it happened AND they never called us!! They didn't exactly seem very apologetic either. So mad... I haven't called them back yet. I don't think there is not much I can do. Just spread the word and NEVER go back to the place. Took Pacsirta to the vet immediately, and the vet said it didn't look like a bite (thank God) more like a pierced hole (a stick maybe); however, it was pretty bad, lots of juicing. She put a staple in to hold it a bit together. Anyway... I feel like I've failed my little girl, didn't watch her closely enough, thought I took her to a good place ... so upsetting  She is feeling fine though, no sign of any discomfort. Eats good, wants to play (not allowed!), just being her usual self. My little bundle of joy...


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh Suliko - poor Pacsirta (and you too)!!! That is very frustrating that the day care didn't only not call you right way when it happened, then not tell your husband at pick up and THEN not seem concerned! I don't blame you for being furious with them! But, you can't blame yourself...things happen as these are tough hard playing crazy pups. Blue has had to have staples twice and major surgery once due to her "run in" with sticks while charging through the woods. And we were with her all three times! But I do know that guilt feeling very well - it is so sad when they are hurt ...just try not to let it get you too down. As you said, she is already over it and ready to go!!! They heal incredibly fast too! Hang in there


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Suliko!

I'm sorry to hear about little Pacsirta!! :-[ You have every reason to be irate! It's hard to believe they didn't try to notify you. I'm not surprised they didn't really apologize too much - they probably were trying not to appear responsible. The fact that they can't really pinpoint how it happened is worrisome. I often have wondered how many staff members should be supervising a given number of dogs. 

Don't blame yourself!! :-\ a lot of us bring or have brought our pups to a daycare. You can really only trust your gut in choosing a safe/responsible place. Plus, accidents do happen, however, the fact that they brushed your husband off is really despicable.

I hope she gets better really soon!!! Give her a hug for me!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Dude - If it helps, Pacsirta doesn't think you failed...at anything. When My Aoife was hurt - remember her leg? I tried to beat myself up about it. 

SOMEBODY said 



Suliko said:


> No worries, *dmp*, you are not a failure! You're doing great!


And



Suliko said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your little girl :'( I'm sure she'll be back on her paws in no time.
> 
> I actually am impressed with your devotion to this little pup and all the little things you and your family are doing. Even though it seems like common sense, there are so many people out there who have slightest idea what it takes to raise a puppy.
> 
> I think it is quite impossible to own a Vizsla and NOT fall in love with it the first time you see one.... It takes a man to show this much emotion and unconditional love towards a puppy 8)


So - i use your words against you. 

The love and devotion you show your pups is beyond commendable, dear heart. I contend it takes a real WOMAN to show as much love and emotion towards pups as you display day in and day out on these forums.

Your pups - and I suspect everyone in your circle - are lucky to call you "friend"

Head up, Suliko. We Veterans have to stick together, ya hear?

- Darin


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you, *BlueandMac* and *OttosMama*! Pacsirta is on bullystick-chewing regimen now to minimize her movement. If we use the lampshade, she doesn't move AT ALL. She stands and feels she's lost - a funny look actually  So, I try to keep her occupied with chewy stuff. She probably thinks she did something awesome to get all this attention and treats as the wound doesn't bother her the least bit! 

I am going to call the day care to let them know I am upset. However, I am waiting to calm down... don't want to be angry and say things I might necessarily need to. Today was supposed to be Pacsirtas bird training day...ugh. I hope she's all good to go on the 8th. Would hate to leave her home by herself and have only Sophie out.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Aww...thank you, *dmp*! I did say those words, yes!!
Gotta love this forum! So many people who share the same passion and love, and understanding about these dogs, and offer comfort and support to one another during good and bad times. Pretty amazing!!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Suliko said:


> Aww...thank you, *dmp*! I did say those words, yes!!
> Gotta love this forum! So many people who share the same passion and love, and understanding about these dogs, and offer comfort and support to one another during good and bad times. Pretty amazing!!


Please - call me Darin. 

You're doing great with your two girls. And ya know? If you wanted? Sure...get a third. Go for it. life is short. Vizslas make life better.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Just wanted to throw some pictures in here... sorry, if you're eating... they're little graphic :-\ And sorry to hijack this thread to talk about this :-[

This is after the staple was put in at the vet to hold the hole somewhat closed and minimize any infections. Should've taken a picture right after the day care, but I just wanted to get her to the vet ASAP.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

chain-link fences at the day care? Looks like it could be the snag from the top of the exposed wire/chain-link..you know, where it twists together??


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Ugh...  They do have a chain-link fence in the back. I'll have to tell them to check their fencing....and give that piece of Pacsirta's missing skin back


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

To me - I wonder if she hopped up on something - or tried to go over something like that. Check bing bird's eye view of the address. Maybe you'll notice something in the play area that could have done this?


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

OMG Suliko, I am so sorry!  This looks really bad. Very irresponsible of the daycare staff to not bother to keep an eye on the dogs. That's what their service is all about - to look after your dog while you're away. It breaks my heart to see that wound on Pacsirta  

Really hope she heals soon. And you should definitely let all your friends and family know about this daycare so nobody has to deal with this again  I'm mad just reading about this, can't imagine how you must be feeling. 

Don't beat yourself up over this. And give that daycare a little piece of ****


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*Shivangi*, thank you so much! Yes, I'm going to write reviews online on the place and let all my friends and people with dogs in the neighborhood know about it. Still haven't called them. Every time I imagine the conversation, I feel like blowing up!  Ugh...


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

oh my gosh!!! Wow that is so much worse than I had imagined originally!!! Poor thing! And poor you!

I cannot believe they weren't more concerned!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you, *OttosMama*! It's looking already a bit better. Pacsirta can't understand why she can't go on walks with Sophie. Had to close all the windows and the door to stop her whining.

BTW, if anyone is getting together this weekend for a run, I could still go with Sophie


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been off the forums for a few days and just saw this now...Oh Suliko I am so sorry to hear about Pacsirta and daycare. That's a horrible picture. I can't BELIEVE that no one called you or mentioned it. I can certainly understand how angry you must feel.

I am glad that you got her to the vet and that your sweet little one is continuing to heal. Thinking of you <3


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

My hotel called last night; They haven't been pet-friendly in two years. 



Back to the search!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

what?! no way! I hope they gave you a refund! hmm.. did you try that place in taunton, it seemed to be on the less expensive side and pet friendly


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes, they cancelled everything all proper. Looking now - Canton MA too far?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh well that's good! No, it looks like its about 35 minutes away... I could still meet you if you want to follow eachother because its right off out route


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Canton is not too far. It's actually near where we live. I could too help out with directions, too!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice - okay. I'd really prefer following somebody to the place; whomever volunteers gets...uh...After-walk Martini, on me?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll take the olive! Don't like martinis unless you meant the vermouth?


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Dude - the choice will be yours.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks, Darin, dude  I don't think they serve vermouth... never had one at a bar. Imagine my shock asking for a regular martini 6 years ago (my first trip to a bar here) and getting THAT martini. Ate the olive... that's about it


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Suliko said:


> Thanks, Darin, dude  I don't think they serve vermouth... never had one at a bar. Imagine my shock asking for a regular martini 6 years ago (my first trip to a bar here) and getting THAT martini. Ate the olive... that's about it




"lead me to the walk, and I'll buy you the drink of your choice"

You've been to Europe? If I recall, you're of Russian descent? Vodka martini not appealing? For me? Pretty much vodka anything is awesome.

- d


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

> You've been to Europe? If I recall, you're of Russian descent? Vodka martini not appealing? For me? Pretty much vodka anything is awesome.


I guess, you can say I've been to Europe  Latvian. No, no vodka. Don't like it and don't want to like it : I'm sure we'll figure out the best way to get to Hingham as the time comes closer. I bet you'll be somewhat tired from the long drive. Planning on sightseeing in Boston with Aoife, too? I think Boston is pretty dog-friendly


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Ahh - Latvian...the folk songs, perhaps on the shores of Lake Lubana. The human chain to show solidarity and desire for freedom near the time of the Berlin Wall collapse. Artists and lovers - perhaps the joy and pain of both drive the striking rates of ending of ones life. So beautiful - of the baltic states. My step-sister will vacation in Lativia this year; she and her family from Siberia. 

Let's chat - imagine you miss your motherland. At times.


My schedule - I adapt to good ideas. I must rest - at least partially; Need to leave the area by 3am monday; Must be home before my kids' mom leaves for work that night. Yes she works nights; no, she hasn't yet come home covered in glitter - she doesn't get paid in $1 bills.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

dmp said:


> Ahh - Latvian...the folk songs, perhaps on the shores of Lake Lubana. The human chain to show solidarity and desire for freedom near the time of the Berlin Wall collapse. Artists and lovers - perhaps the joy and pain of both drive the striking rates of ending of ones life. So beautiful - of the baltic states. My step-sister will vacation in Lativia this year; she and her family from Siberia.
> 
> Let's chat - imagine you miss your motherland. At times.


Google is great! ;D j/k Yes, I can tell you all about the tiny country of Latvia during our V run  I hope you have a safe trip! Lots of coffee!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Google? REALLY? I tell ya...I'm shocked. Why do you suppose I'm NOT up to date on Latvian history?

Maybe I'm a Ph.D regarding Baltic Studies??? 

btw- voice-confirmed Pet-friendliness - will be at the Braintree Hampton Inn.

Woot!

and you wrote '...as you get closer..'

Dude - I'm pretty freakin' close to the trip as-is. Week from right now? probably checking in, taking Aoife for a run/walk...then relaxing against the exhaustion of the trip. Might read a Hemmingway for awhile - then nap.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay - look, yeah, I googled the sh*t out of "Latvia Trivia/Facts"

Sue me.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

LOL believe me, if I weren't from Latvia, I probably wouldn't even know where it is!  

Great to know you got a new pet-friendly hotel. 

P.S. Have never read Hemingway (yes, shame on me)

P.P.S. Will have to read it one day


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Suliko said:


> LOL believe me, if I weren't from Latvia, I probably wouldn't even know where it is!
> 
> Great to know you got a new pet-friendly hotel.
> 
> ...


:-D I did KNOW of the country - my father ran a non-profit to assist immigrants. Sure latvians participated.

Yup - very happy to have it settled.

- Darin

P.S. I never really went to college; psych major for a semester - studied psych and biblical doctrine

P.P.S. This movie - the one from last night - since watching, especially this clip, my desire to be a writer is akin to a V's desire to run.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice! Will have to watch this movie  

I love Erich Maria Remarque. One of the greatest writers I've read


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Is the walk planned for the 7th or the 8th? We're out of town through the 7th but will be back on the 8th and if that is when the walk is planned, we'd love to join 

PS Midnight in Paris is one of my FAVORITE movies. Great choice dmp.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi* pippa31*!  I am pretty sure the walk is planned for July 8th 3pm (?) ...not exactly sure about the time. It would be so great if you could join! I hope Pacsirta is all healed by then otherwise it will be -1 V


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep...Sunday, July 8th @ 3pm is the plan, I think! I've invited another 12 local Vizslas, though my guess is that only a few of them will be able to make it. 

Darin, are you arriving on Sun & leaving 3AM Monday??? 

Suliko, Gracie was bit at doggie day care a couple of months ago. They did not notice it while she was there...I discovered it later that day after she woke up from her nap. But as a data point, I emailed them a picture of her ear (much milder than P's wound) and was immediately contacted by the owner with an offer to split the vet bill. Hope your little one is feeling better--


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Victoria - arriving saturday afternoon - 3-5pm.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Update: Having a couple issues with my Parole Officer - trying to make all the notifications to the proper authorities. Canada won't let me cross, so I'll be traveling the southern route - assuming I can avoid getting within 2 miles of any bar, church, parking garage, or Zoo.

(sigh)

Frustrating.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

You are really going to start freaking people out! Lol


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

sorry...I'm awful...I know. 

I'm in a mood...and my sense of humour? its...my own, I guess.



<3

P.S. Did I mention I'm VERY geeked-up about the trip?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol lol - it is funny - gave me a chuckle!! 

You should be!! Only a few more days!! Wish you had more time to sight see but at least you will see some of MA and the best Vs it has to offer!!! 

I cannot wait to see the little guest of honor! I'm thinking this will be a really great time!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah - exhausting for sure. I've done something like this before though...once i drove that far just to meet a girl. So. Worth. It. 

Having Aoife get to run crazy with those "of her kind"? MAYBE....MAYBE her jumping in for a swim? Couple that with mind-clearing (and maybe at times mind-numbing?) road trip? Win-Win.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

dmp said:


> Update: Having a couple issues with my Parole Officer - trying to make all the notifications to the proper authorities. Canada won't let me cross, so I'll be traveling the southern route - assuming I can avoid getting within 2 miles of any bar, church, parking garage, or Zoo.
> 
> (sigh)
> 
> Frustrating.


*dmp*, I feel ya! Happens to me ALL the time!! :


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Suliko said:


> dmp said:
> 
> 
> > Update: Having a couple issues with my Parole Officer - trying to make all the notifications to the proper authorities. Canada won't let me cross, so I'll be traveling the southern route - assuming I can avoid getting within 2 miles of any bar, church, parking garage, or Zoo.
> ...


Is THAT where I might know you from? Ever been to South Bay Correction? Did we pass in the halls?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I happen to love road trips. When I lived in Italy, I would just take off by myself for half a day...just go sight-see  It's like meditation to me! 

This will be so exciting! I'm counting all the Vs, and it's turning out to be a great number! I hope little Aoife is not too overwhelmed. Looks like Pacsirta might not be able to join though... poor little thing. Going to the vet today to see how she's doing. I mean, she's doing GREAT! But the hole is still watery...


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Great - you get the coast of Italy for half-day...I get...upstate NY.  



You win, bro. Your trips were better. 

Although - could be argued my destination...a bazillion bouncing Hungarian Pointers p) would equal the grace, beauty, and energy of Pisa, Naples, More?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*dmp*, hmmmmm tough choice - thousand bouncy, happy Vs or Pisa, Naples... hmmmm


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

It is official, Pacsirta will not be participating in the upcoming V run  I am so upset... Oh well, nothing I can do about it - she needs to heal. Sophie will be so happy to meet everyone though!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry about Pacsirta man...geesh 

I'll be busy prepping tomorrow - will post-up a reply when I get to my hotel sometime saturday afternoon!

Cheers!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, sorry I missed this suliko and sorry that Pacsirta won't be able to make it! The most important thing is that she gets better! Luckily, it seems like we have V days all the time so she'll be back before you know it!!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

ugh. Exhausted.

On a whim, Suliko conned me into a little 'walk-about' at Blue Mountains. Sore now...AND exhausted. 

She has a few pics - I'm a doof and didnt bring my memory card today. (sigh)


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*dmp*, I hope you are not too tired! Still have lots of walking to do tomorrow!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

funny - hips are hurting...feet are shot anyway...but my hips are aching tonight. I'm OLD...and broken. Could by my car seats?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Ha! Could be! I drove once two hours in some pretty nice bucket seats and felt like I was in C-130 all over again  

I'm going to put a few pics up from our walk today. Can't wait for tomorrow! So excited


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Suliko said:


> Ha! Could be! I drove once two hours in some pretty nice bucket seats and felt like I was in C-130 all over again
> 
> I'm going to put a few pics up from our walk today. Can't wait for tomorrow! So excited


best seats ever? I'm close to saying 911 - but once sat in a SRT8 Magnum..no crap...seats were PERFECT, dude.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I love how Aoife kept licking Sophie's face all the time! The cutest thing!  Sophie didn't know what to do with all the affection. 

BUT the deer was the highlight of the walk....for me at least! Not that those two even noticed it watching them at play ;D


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice pics! That one with the deer is awesome! Looking forward to tomorrow too - can't wait to see everyone. And what a nice treat to have our Michigan guests of honor joining us! 

DMP - I hope you - and Aoife - have a wonderful and restful sleep tonight!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

It was a really great day today! I have such a great time meeting all these awesome vizslas and their wonderful owners! Thanks Victoria for organizing such a fun walk! Thanks blueandmac for the after walk beverages and cool towels for the dogs!!! So thoughtful! Thanks for everyone that came - especially those who came from so far - blueandmac, Dcteague, and OF COURSE - DMP! It was really fun meeting you and Aoife!! Pippa and Pacsirta, we missed you girls!! Hope you both get well very soon!!

I didn't get many pics, but these are some of my favs.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Great pictures, *OttosMama*! Thank you, Victoria, for organizing such a great walk! Sophie and I had a wonderful time! She is laying right next to me now all wiped out  It was sooooo nice to see everyone - such a great turnout! Here are some pictures from my cameras. Unfortunately, I get too lazy with picture taking during the walks :-[


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Great to see everyone today - what a great group! Thanks Victoria for getting us all organized - great plan! Blue and Mac did not move the entire ride home...and they are zonked out completely now too! Here's some pics:


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

And a few more...


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*BlueandMac*, love the pics!!  

Few more from me...


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow you guys got some great action shots and portraits!!! I'm loving them! ;D


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

...and...I'm spent.  (sigh)...

about 4:45a I stopped somewhere in canada for a 40 minute nap...got home a bit ago. Aoife slept most of the way - never a sound, though.

So. Tired.

Thank you ALL for the warm welcome!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Glad you & Aiofa made it home safely Darin. She's precious!

Great time meeting new folks and seeing many of you again. Luna was exhausted...until about 9:30pm when she decided to play with her noisiest toy while we tried watch TV over the sound . 

One a side note, her mammary glands swelled quite a bit last night and they appear to be filling up. Looks likes she's officially having some phantom pregnancy symptoms. I knew it! Seems my fear of this happening has somehow caused it to happen. Let's hope it's a quick one.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I have to say,...REALLY good people out there in MA. Had a great time with everyone. Felt like part of the gang from the get-go. Please, if any of y'all get a wild hair and make a trip out west, I'll gladly put ya up. Very dog friendly at my place 
I left the hotel area bout 7:30p...I drove straight through, stopping for gas a couple times, until I got about 2.5hrs from home. Half-way across Canada I couldn't do it anymore. 7 Vivrin, 4 5hr Engery drinks weren't enough. I stopped in the parking lot of Donut place. Couldn't sleep. Big-surprise...I was distracted by the sound of my heart! Really.

After having my eyes closed about 8 minutes, I fired up the car and went on until that 2.5hr point I mentioned. I managed about 40 minutes of sleep until...no lie...some yahoo was doing Cowboy yells (YEEE HA!! stuff) about 50 feet behind my car. Canadians. Go figure.

So...really have only 26 pics. Sorry folks...most are of/around Aoife. Here are a few - rest at the link.











































































http://d-mphotos.com/?p=443


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures Darin! It was so great meeting you guys - I'm really so glad you guys came here! Hopefully we'll meet again!

F and Ls mom - 

So sorry to hear about Luna! I know you were very worried it might happen... I hope it doesn't last long! :-\


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Great pics,* dmp*!! Love the one on your site with Sophie and Aoife drinking out of the same bowl  Sophie misses all the Aoife's kisses! 
It was great meeting you and the little one! Will have to meet one day again...maybe half-way


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Great Pics dmp 

Looks like 'Good Times'.....  

Hobbsy


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hobbsy - are you next?!  ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Maybee OttosMama....... 

'Loose Lips Sink Ship's'    

hobbsy


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh boyyyyy!  ;D

I had a great time telling people that a vizsla from Michigan was coming to our V walk... I'd really get a kick telling people 2 from the UK are joining us for out next one! Haha


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just Google'd dmp's epic/crazy 'Road Trip'.........

15 and a half hours as the crow flies!!!!

Thought he was joking when he said he passed through Canada! So had to have a look!

Surely there must be another VIZSLA in Massachusetts????? ;D ;D
If not he's going to have to get another one to keep Aiofe company!!!! 

hobbsy


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

* hobbsy1010*, I just called him bluntly "the crazy guy from Michigan" ;D


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol - Hobbsy I'm lost! (go figure!). 

Another V in MA?! There had to have been at least 14 in Hingham alone! 

Break it down for me!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

*dmp * (aka "the crazy guy from Michigan") - so glad you made it home safely. Kept checking the forum at work this morning just to make sure you did! It was so nice to meet you - hope you enjoyed your stay here in Mass! And Aoife is absolutely adorable - and such a good pup! 

*Ottosmama* - no problem on the cool towels and drinks. My friends and family (and sometimes Mark too) want to come back as one of my dogs ...I certainly plan, worry, pamper and spoil them more than anyone else in my life  Trust me, I am not that organized generally!

And now that dmp has possibly started a trend, here is the first group pictures of our first multi-state meet up (ok 1 from Michigan...everyone else from Mass - but technically that is multi, right?)...this the crew that stuck it out until ice cream ;D Next time - world wide?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry OttosMama,

Got my 'States' mixed up, meant Michigan...... OOOpppp'ss

Been a long day!!! :-[ :-[

Hobbsy


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh ok!! No need for apologies!! I just thought that I was a little slow on the Uptake on that one! 

Blueandmac - maybe I could be one of your dogs too?  
Sorry - I should have helped you out in the pic holding one of the dogs! You're struggling with two as I'm calling out names! 

Everyone - I can't be certain - but I'm starting to suspect DMP of drugging his puppy!! She's the only one sitting still and focusing on the camera!! Of course, she has had a lot of practice, but I still have my suspicions!! 

No, in reality - she just kept up all day with the bigger kids! Go Aoife!!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

BlueandMac, thank you for the group pictures! Sophie actually did manage to sit for one of them  Aoife, naturally, our little starlet, is quite comfortable with posing ;D 

What a beautiful day it was! Again, it was so good to see everyone!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I've met another V from Michigan, Hobbsy - we're working on an area meet-up. Just sticking my nose into this thread though, and getting to know a few of the folks via here, pm's, facebook, etc..good folk in Mass, or maybe good folk en masse?  

Suliko was pretty close to where I made-camp (Hotel)...she was gracious to me! Good kid. AND...a veteran!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

as an aside- the group pics are missing a couple V's and owners, no? 

Really love all the pics.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

sorry - One more 'aside' - Hobbsy - took me about 11-11.5 hrs there, a solid 12 to get home (with the nap). If I recall, total distance showing is 1558.9 miles.


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

dmp, wouldn't 1558.9 miles at 100mph take approximately 15+ hours? How fast were you driving? Can't comment though given I'm a driver at heart...

Was great to meet everyone - can't wait for another outing.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

> Suliko was pretty close to where I made-camp (Hotel)...she was gracious to me! Good kid. AND...a veteran!


*dmp *, sorry I almost killed you after the long drive on Saturday! :-[ I guess I should've told you in advance NOT to go up the hill to the observatory because there are nice trails on the bottom around it ;D Sooo sorry....


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks *so* much to all who made the drive. I wish it hadn't been quite so hot...you were all incredibly good sports. If there's ever another summer meetup on the South Shore, we'll need to do OCEAN. 

I only had my iPhone with me, but I had to share these two shots of that crazy guy from Michigan and his precious pup Aoife:


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Aoife was such a good sport!  

Victoria, you are awesome! I really enjoyed the beach area and would love to meet up there again one day!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

dcteague said:


> dmp, wouldn't 1558.9 miles at 100mph take approximately 15+ hours? How fast were you driving? Can't comment though given I'm a driver at heart...
> 
> Was great to meet everyone - can't wait for another outing.


Took me about 24 hours to accomplish those miles  That's round trip. Through canada, I set the CC on about 109km/h. Through NY and MA 72. 




Suliko said:


> > Suliko was pretty close to where I made-camp (Hotel)...she was gracious to me! Good kid. AND...a veteran!
> 
> 
> *dmp *, sorry I almost killed you after the long drive on Saturday! :-[ I guess I should've told you in advance NOT to go up the hill to the observatory because there are nice trails on the bottom around it ;D Sooo sorry....


Yeah - pretty much nearly killed me. I thought "Why does she hate me??"


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I once drove from Detroit, MI to Boston, MA.... not thru Canada...and it took me 11hrs ;D LONG story short: had moved to the US few months before the trip, most previous driving experience in Italy. Driving back from Detroit was my first long drive in the US. Anyway....well, if you've ever driven in Italy, you know that speed limit signs are among thousands of other signs on the road side and really not always that easy to spot. And who looks at speed limit anyways - just go with the flow ;D AND, of course, why would a highway here be any different than autostrada... : So, I drove as usual - anywhere between 80 -100 mph all the way to Boston ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Short notice! Anyone up for a walk tomorrow first half of the day?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone up for a walk on Sunday? As usual, willing to travel!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Count us in!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I was just thinking it had been quiet!

Gracie is training with Jeff at 10:30, but we could meet up after. Keep us posted!


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

Delaney Valley has become really fun - really tall brush surrounding the paths so Atticus is running through it to flush out birds regularly. The water has dropped considerably, so swimming is a little more limited, but still available. Due to construction, I'm forced to stay local but if anyone's up for a romp our way, I'd love to see everyone again (and so would Atticus).


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

How is the pesky bug situation there?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*dcteague*, how far is it from Foxboro? I mean, where is this place exactly?


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

we would definitely be in, as long as I can get home early afternoon. Pippa and I need a change of scenery and it would be great to see lots of Vizslas again


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Suliko

It's in in Stow I believe - google map says its 53 min from foxboro.


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

Bugs aren't too bad - the horse flies or deer flies are annoying, but otherwise there aren't too many problems. Might want to wear pants because of the overgrowth surrounding paths, but I usually just tough it out.


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

As a follow-up, I've not been there in the afternoon for a while - I usually go at dusk, so I would guess the mosquitos would be at their worst but they've not been bad at all. Supposed to be hot today!

What time are people thinking?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I was thinking first half of the day but can adjust


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Can't make it this time. Hopefully the next one!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I vote for first part of the day as well!! 

Sorry that we'll miss you *BlueandMac!*


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

I think I'm going to have to skip it if its today - too far into projects and covered in dust and insulation.

Is tomorrow feasible for people or are we already talking about tomorrow?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I was talking about tomorrow


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

Great - see everyone then.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I feel like I missed a post somewhere... ???

I'm assuming that we are meeting at Delaney in Stow, but time?? I am free from 9-12, but then need to head on home...


Would love to see any and all who can make it.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I can do that time too. Does anyone have directions?


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Suliko* these were the best directions I could find...

http://www.adventurides.com/html/delaney_pond.html

what time are you planning to get there?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you!! I don't know.... 9 or 10 is fine with me  I really don't have a whole lot going on tomorrow most of the day. I can adjust to the time others are good with


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Have fun, everyone! We'll hope to catch you next time!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*VictoriaW*, you and Gracie will be missed along with *BlueandMac*  

Still, what time should we shoot for?


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I will plan to be there around 9:30 or so...I think tomorrow is going to be hot again and I'd love for Pippa to have a chance to run around without feeling paranoid about it being too hot...

But I can adjust too! So, let me know what works for you! 

*OttosMama are you coming?? *


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

9 30am or so is OK with me! Let's hope I don't get lost....


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

We'll be there ;D


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Suliko and I are planning on getting together to head to a beach in my area and a trail closeby afterwards. Otto and I just discovered the trail last week - it's set back behind a farm. It's probably going to be a little wet this weekend - but if anyone is interested in joining us, send me a PM and I will give you directions!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Would love to but Luna is still wearing her cone (stitches come out next Friday) so we'll have to take a pass.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We have friends visiting from New Zealand so will stay close to home this weekend...but would love to catch up sometime soon. Such a gorgeous time of year for a hike!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Okay! Hopefully some time soon we can head over to Blue and Mac's neck of the woods! Flynn and Luna's mom - give Luna a big kiss for us! Victoria - I hope you enjoy your time with your company!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

OttosMama, are you and Suliko heading out on Saturday or Sunday? We are heading down to Suliko's neck of the woods to pick up a hunting vest and collar for Pips (our town just okayed bow hunting ). We'd love to see you guys again...


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey Pippa! 

That's exciting! So do you think you guys are going to get Pippa into hunting after all? 

We decided she'd come here Sunday (I think sometime in the morning - I don't think we talked about when yet)! She had mentioned wanting to show the girls the beach a few months back and there is a nice one that we take Otto to - although it looks like its going to be a pretty wet trip!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I think she is probably trying to make Pippa look a little less like a deer (we have a vest on order for the exact same reason).


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhh gotchya! Duh! :


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yup, the vest is to alert hunters to Pippa, I should have been more clear 

I'll PM you OttosMama - we are going to try to come down depending on time...


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Massachusetts/New England friends! 

I know this time of year is tough - but just wondering if anyone is interested in a V walk anytime soon? I have final papers and tests coming up so I probably couldn't go too far for the next couple of weekends - but probably by Dec 15, I'd be good to go anywhere! 

Anyone interested?


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I would love to get together and I know Luna would too, but I'll probably have to wait until spring because I'm due on Jan 2 and can't do too much in the way of hiking right now since I get winded on the hills.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Gracie would be all over it. It has been too long since she has had a good V run! Where is the best place for you, OM?

FLM, happy to do a slow, flat walk any day! Whitney-Thayer rail trail? The access from 3A opposite Side Hill Road is pretty flat. Email me.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Thanks VW. I'm all about the slow, flat walks these days. I will email you. My schedule is pretty hectic for the next couple of weeks but I can definitely find some time.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Flynnandlunasmom, We would be in for a flat, slow walk too if you're up for it! Looks like next weekend is out for me now though  

Victoria, If we wait until the weekend of the 15, I'd be able to could come up your way. If not, any weekend after Christmas I am completely free to head wherever


----------



## edzo9 (May 7, 2012)

Hi All, 

We would be interested in a V walk as well. Our Remy is 8 months old, and we would love for him to go on a V walk. We live in Braintree and would travel within a reasonable distance. 

Thanks!


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Not sure if any day has been finalized, but we would also be interested to bring Bryce (now 6 months) along. It would have to be this weekend for us (8th-9th) since we'll be travelling to CT most other weekends.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome! How is Saturday afternoon for everyone? Or sunday morning (would have to be early for me - bday party around 1pm back in fairhaven)


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

If I can get everything done that I need to this weekend, then I would love to join with Pippa 

I'd love to meet some of the Vizsla owners with pups!! I'll check back on the thread to see what people decide!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Sat PM works for me! We can either do local & flat for FLM or we can head toward you. If nearby, I might try to sneak off without the kids. ;D

FrancoD13, I can't remember where you and Bryce live?


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

We are in South Boston. But I just found out we won't be around this weekend any ways. Travelling to CT for the weekend.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Hi guys,

Unfortunately, I can't do this weekend. I have a class on Sat and Sunday I'm going to Portsmouth for a VCCNE meeting. 

Obviously, go ahead and get together without me & Luna and we'll catch you next time!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Unfortunately the next few weeks are just too crazy for a road trip  Enjoy and be sure to post pics! Hope to catch up with the group next time.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Massachusetts V people! 

Does anyone want to come out for a hike this weekend? How about Saturday 3pm, Turkey Hill in Hingham? 

If a different time/place is better, let me know. Just thought I'd throw this out there and see who can make it--

Thanks,
Victoria


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds fun!  count us in!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh no! My own proposed time won't work for me. I'm taking the kids into Cambridge for a Science Carnival/Robot Zoo. I thought I'd be back, but it doesn't start until afternoon. :-[

Is there a time on Sunday that would work for you, OM? Anyone else?


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

I could do Sunday, it would just have to be later in the day, after 3:00 or so. We live in South Boston but will drive to meet up.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Let me know when! Sunday should be fine.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Do we want to say 4PM? Gracie can't wait--


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Luna and I should be able to make it. I may or may not have Juliette with me in the baby carrier. It depends on my husband's schedule.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

;D Otto, Dave and I will be there!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Franco, let us know if you need directions. Luna will be happy to see her favorite Southie V again


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks like I will be there with Sophie!  Pacsirta is still in heat and, unfortunately, will not be participating. Can I also have the directions, please?


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Directions from the Trustees of the Reservation website:

From Rt. 228 in Hingham, turn right onto Leavitt St. just before the Hingham Town Library. Follow for 0.6 mi.; then bear left onto Turkey Hill Lane. There is a parking lot on the right going towards the top of the hill but there is also a lot at the top of the hill - park up there. There is a picnic table up there at the top where we can meet. 

Also, just to clarify, you can get to route 228 in Hingham by taking the Hingham/Rockland Exit (near Home Depot). I forget the number of the Exit. 

Not sure if GPS Library and follow the directions above. 

if you get lost, call or text me: 617-223-1257 
Debi


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

We'll be there! looking forward to it


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Has anyone talked to Pippa lately??


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I was going to text her today if she didn't respond (just in case she missed it).


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

How about Blueandmac? Has anyone been in touch?


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I sent a PM--


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like we can't make it after all...  Have fun you guys and take some pictures to share with us! I'm so bummed out


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Here are some pictures of our outing yesterday! 

The first is the group - Gracie is leading the pack with the football followed by Bryce, Otto, and Luna!

The next is Otto and Gracie doing what they do best - chasing each other!

Gracie is next saying hi to the camera! 

and then Bryce at the bottom retreating from the craziness!

I have more on my boyfriend's camera. I think I have one with Luna and her favorite football (but her collar isn't visible so I can't be sure)! I will post it later when he gets home.

Otto and I have the morning off (Patriot's Day here in MA) so we are recuperating ... for now


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

Are there any Vizsla owners here from Western MA or willing to meet-up with us someplace in the greater Springfield area? Scout would love some other Vizslas to run with.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Capa! We are in South Hadley with 2 V's - a female and a male both 6 years old. We run ours in several places around here - SH, Granby, Belchertown (although the ticks are horrendous there right now), Northampton, and sometimes East Windsor CT (field trial area). But we are also up to going to new places (and even venture out to eastern MA to meet up with the forum crew sometimes...although it has been awhile!). Feel free to PM me if you want to try to set up a "run date"


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Otto and I are missing our vizsla pals! Since it is still pretty hot out, I was wondering if anyone wanted to plan an autumn walk? I know it's a bit early, but I figured if we try to work out a date, we'd be able to find a day that works for anyone who wants to join! We are up to travel! Any suggestions?


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

I have hiked Mt Tom in the Holyoke Range in the Fall and it is stunning. We would love to meet-up with other Vizsla owners. 


http://www.mass.gov/eea/agencies/dcr/massparks/region-west/mount-tom-state-reservation.html


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We'd love a fall hike. If it could be handy to (dog-friendly) apple picking, that would be awesome... 8)


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

A fall V walk sounds great! Blue and Mac miss their eastern Mass friends! I just googled "apple picking dog friendly ma" and there are some possibilities out there...some of the info is older though so it might need to be verified. As you know, we are very "road trip friendly" and as of now, the calendar is wide open after Labor Day.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

If anyone is looking for something fun to do, we went to this last year and had a great time. We can plan on a Vizsla hike afterwards:

 http://www.elbarkpark.com/#!newsevents/cmpo


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

All of the above ideas sound great! I like the idea of venturing over to Western MA to meet up wit Blue and Mac! You guys have always been so great about coming to our neck of the woods! Dave would love to go apple picking  so we would definitely be up for that!! Capa, the Bark Park sounds like lots of fun! I think I will be in VT this Sunday though, but if you go, share some pictures! I will get in touch with Pippa and Suliko to see if they are up for a walk in a few weeks. I'm not sure how often they check the forum. It would be really nice to see everyone again! What would be a good day for everyone? Sept 29 and most likely Sept 22 would be tough for us.. but might be able to make it work depending on the time. Any other weekend looks good over here!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I searched online and found a number of apple orchards that are dog friendly.

I have never been to this apple orchard but it received pretty good reviews online. It is also only 16 minutes from Stow, MA where there is a great park for the dogs to run first (Delaney Park).

Here is the link to yelp reviews http://m.yelp.com/biz/doe-orchards-harvard

Here is the link to the orchard http://www.doeorchards.com/

And some pics of the park http://www.everytrail.com/trip_pictures.php?trip_id=317668&code=$this-%3Ecode

If that isn't a good location for everyone, here is a link to other orchards http://fidoloves.com/apple-picking-dogs-allowed/


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Apple orchards at times are loaded with wild upland game birds as well and other critters 

have fun

we work old orchards often east

would make a great spot for V sharing and work and runs


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks like a great spot, OM! 

Gracie is tied up the weekend of 9/8-9/9 (hunt test in Falmouth) but we could do any other weekend in September. Slight preference for Saturday, but flexible.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

We'd love to come too! We are also tied up for hunt test on Sept 8 and 9 and Sept 14 is not good but aside from that we are free. Lets secure a date. Erin thanks for looking for places. We have taken Flynn to a place in Stowe. When Luna was really young we took them both to an Orchard in the Berkshires too. On the way home she chewed through her crate and took bites out of some of the apples we bought - I miss those crazy puppy teeth days!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Good luck in Falmouth Gracie! 

Saturdays might be tough for us unless we do late afternoon. Dave doesn't get out of work until about 2pm. Then the drive..

Maybe I can get him to take a day off (but that is a rarity!) if that works for everyone else... I'm thinking the 14th or 15th would work best for us. I have my moms bday the following weekend and I work the weekend after.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Oops! Just read your post Flynnandlunasmom! Good luck to Luna too!!

Maybe the 15 then? But that is a Sunday so that might not work


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We can get on board for the 15th! 8)


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Just an update,
I spoke with BlueandMac, Suliko and Pippa31 - it looks like they are in for that date as well 

Any preferences for time of day? We're looking forward to the reunion


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Cara and I, more importantly I guess, Bryce are still up in the air. If it is later in the day we could probably make it. But please don't schedule around us, as we aren't sure we could ever attend at all.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Any time works for me! No particular plans for this weekend. Sophie and I are very excited to see everyone!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

We are good for any time. Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

I wish that we could make it as I originally posted to try to find others in Western MA. Not sure how we wound up in Stowe. 

We'll be going to Greenfield (Blue and Mac's neck of the woods) over the weekend to the Franklin County Fairgrounds if anyone is interested in another meet in this part of the state.

Have a blast and take lots of photos. 8)


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey Lisa - this is my fault. :-[ Most, if not all, of the folks who have been on this thread from the beginning are all from Eastern Mass (we have met up several times in the past). They are willing to come out our way, but I haven't tried to plan anything (even though I said I would :-[) - I figured it was just easier for us (Mark, I and the pups) to head out that way instead of having everyone travel out this way. There aren't many on this forum that I know of from Western Mass besides you and I. I do know some that belong to the VCCNE are - I'll see if I can get their contact info at the Fun Day in October to see if they want to do something (and of course the Eastern Mass folks are invited to come to the wild west anytime! ) )


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

No problem! I am sure that we can schedule an event for the 
future. It's going to be a challenge for us in the month of October due to other events which is why I was shooting for September. 

Being new to the Breed, I was hoping to organize a walk so that I could meet others. I am head over heels for our Scout. 

If this Fall won't work; there's always Spring!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Capa, 

It's actually my fault, I'm the one that suggested Stow. I'm not from Stow but the reasons I suggested it was:

1/ it's pretty much in the middle of the two furthest points - which is western ma and where I am from, the southcoast. 

2/ some of the people who are part of the group have young children - one isn't even a year old - so I imagine its a challenge to get the kids packed up for a long ride. 

3/ apple picking was mentioned and I searched dog friendly apple picking spots and there were a few in that area and some in other parts of MA that I'm not familiar with. We have actually gone to Stow in the past and it's a great spot - fields, woods, pond - a little of everything!  That way, since its inevitable that someone will have a lengthy ride, they won't be disappointed!

I'd definitely be up for a western MA walk if you want to plan one! It's always helpful to start planning early bc everyone is so busy that finding a weekend that works can be tough last minute! 

Sorry we won't see you all Sunday but hopefully in the future!


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

In past years I have been to Stow several times and it is a nice area. Have a great time and take lots of pictures for us!  

I'll start to plan something soon and will post once again.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

How was the meet-up? Did anyone happen to take any photos? 

Hope you had a great time!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Capa!

Sorry to take so long get pics up. I didn't take any pictures but someone posted on facebook that I'll share! There were 9 dogs total. It was a really nice time actually... except that the dogs found TWO Yellow Jacket nests! Some of the boys were stung multiple times and little Pippa got one on the bum but we all survived! Luckily, someone brought a whole med kit and gave the dogs Benadryl to help with the swelling. Other than that, it was all good!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks so fun!!


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

Looks like everyone had a blast, what a great group and beautiful photos.  

Some friends of mine live in Stow (with Whippets) and their dogs tend to get some type of rash from the grasses surrounding the water. Did anyone experience that? Sorry to hear about the yellow jackets! Glad that everyone was okay and a med kit was present. 

Love the pictures.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Well...now I am just extra super sad AND extra super glad that I did not come. It looks like so much fun, but we definitely did not need bee stings on top of whatever was causing Gracie to swell up this weekend! :-[

Is everyone planning on the VCCNE fun day in October? Boxborough, I think?


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

Is anybody interested in a meet-up in Western Mass the last weekend of Sept? Scout would love to get together with some new friends.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*OttosMama*, thank you for posting all the pictures! They are great!  I promise I'll get to mine either tonight or tomorrow and post them up here :-[ I had a blast to meet all the wonderful Vizslas. Hope everyone's yellow jacket bites are history now and everyone's feeling well  

*VictoriaW*, hopefully Gracie has recovered and will be able to join us in future Vizzie runs  I would like to go to the VCCNE vizsla run in October? I haven't looked on their FB site in a while. Are there any details posted already about it?

*Capa*, I'd love to go to Western Mass... not sure about the end of September but sometime before it gets very cold. Would you consider coming up for the VCCNE vizsla meet-up? I missed it last year but from the pictures I saw it looked like so much fun!


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

I Would love to go out to that meet up if I could. Due to health problems I am not able to make the drive which is why I am hoping that we can organize something in the western part of the state or in central Massachusetts at the very least. I will be going to the Connecticut Valley hunt test in Connecticut the first weekend in October. Is anybody else entered?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I finally got to the pictures, but my computer is acting up....I hope I can post everything  After looking at the pictures, I just want to post them all! We have a very interesting Vizsla crowd, I gotta say - the crazy bunch, couple of posers, the dog whisperer, the Vizsla Jesus (who walks on water!), the good ambassador who makes peace with everyone (my Sophie :-[) and, of course, the occasional crazie ;D It was so much fun! I can't wait till we meet again


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Capa! 

I'm sorry, but the 29th won't work. A friend is visiting on the 28th and I have a work event on Sunday the 29th. Keep us posted if you choose another day! 

Suliko,

Thanks for posting those gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

If there is a day that works better for everybody, I am open to changing dates.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks *Ottomama* and *Suliko* for the pictures - awesome! I didn't get any this time  Was great to see you both, and Pippa - as well as meet some new folks. *VictoriaW* and *FlynnLunasmom* - we missed you! 

*VictoriaW* - Hope Gracie is doing better! So scary when they are going through things. We are planning on attending the fun day in Oct. I went last year and it was a great time (even though the weather was not good). So many V's and their people in one place - very cool 8)

*Capa* - as you know we would love to attend a V-date out our way, so yes, we would be there! I sent you an email today as well. Hope to see you and Scout soon!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

So sad we missed you guys! Looks like it was lots of fun. Luna didn't talk to me for like 3 days when she found out I didn't take her!  


I posted a new topic about the VCCNE Vizlsa Fun Day in Boxborough, MA scheduled for Oct 20 from 11-3 at Steel Farm

Hope everyone can come! It will be a pot luck lunch and there is a lot of room for the v's to roam off leash.

You don't have to be a VCCNE member to come but if you're interested in joining let me know.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to post a reminder about the VCCNE Vizlsa Fun Day in Boxborough, MA on Sunday Oct 20 from 11-3

We should have a good turn out and would love to see all of the New England V's from this forum. 

The event is at Steele Farm in Boxborough, MA and is free to VCCNE members and non-members.

Please bring a dish for a pot luck if you plan on joining us for lunch.

See you there, 
Debi and Luna (Flynn is staying home with dad)


----------



## LexDen V (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi All! I'm new to the forum but have had vizslas as our family dog for over 20 years. My husband and I have had our 15 week old female vizsla since November and would love to join in the next meetup! We live on the south shore (Weymouth/Hingham).


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi LexDen V! 

Welcome to the forum  there are a couple members from that area and we've ventured to a few terrific spots out that way! Otto and I are always up for a V walk so let us know when and we will make the trip out there! Congrats on your new V!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

LexDenV, let us know if you want to head out for a hike on one of the next two weekends. Short notice, but this Sunday, January 5, looks comparatively balmy -- and a snowy romp could be fun. 

We could try to make any time work if we stay close to home (apologies to the non-South Shore folks!). We could meet at Bare Cove or introduce you to other local off-leash spots.

It looks like Gracie will be having surgery on January 16 (see separate thread on foreign body infection), so she will probably be sidelined for a couple of weeks after that.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi everyone! 

With the nice weather around the corner, I am wondering if anyone would be up for a V walk to thaw out 😬 It doesn't have to be soon, I figured I would just put it out there if anyone is interested! If so, maybe we can plan for at least a few weeks out, that way whoever wants to join can make it. A couple months ago I went to Lincoln, RI and met with an owner and his two V girls. They were all fantastic and the spot was really conducive to a meetup as there were a lot of open fields for them to stretch their legs. 😊 ... in case anyone is looking for a new spot! 

Hope everyone is doing well! 

VictoriaW - how is Gracie?! I just read that she had surgery!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We'd love to come along, just let us know when/where. Our weekends are a little stacked up with kid stuff but we will try!

Gracie is good -- fully healed from her neck surgery. She tore a nail about ten days ago but it seems to be healing OK. Caught a squirrel recently and was quite proud of herself....


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow, poor Gracie was having a tough time 😞 but it would take a lot to slow her down! She is so fast - that squirrel didn't stand a chance! 🙈


----------



## bjameson (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello All, Fairly newer to the Forum and the regional postings. We live in woburn, MA. We have two male Vs...Coda 9 months and Copper is 2.5 years. We would love to partake in a meetup sometime if you all get together again! We'd be willing to travel as well! We hike mostly in Fells Reserve. Thanks, Brett


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Brett!

Welcome to the forum 😊 Just seeing this post now. The weather is getting nice and we are ready for an outing. Saturday afternoons or Sundays are best for us. I also have a 2.5 year old V. 

I'll look up that spot you mentioned. What day works best?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Can anyone join us next Sunday at the spot Brett referred to...it's called the Middlesex fells.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

OM, we will sit that one out. Gracie had a surprising fight with Luna a couple of weeks ago that wound up with Luna needing a couple of stitches in her ear. We're doing some back-to-basics training, and the girls have been back out on the trail for a couple of successful long walks since then. Still, we are going to be playing it very cautiously for a while.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Victoria,
I'm sorry to hear that for both of your girls. :-[ You really never know what can set them off but best to be cautious! Hopefully we'll see you all sometime soon.


----------



## MDH (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello!

I have been reading this forum for quite some time and reached out to some of you 1:1 as I contemplated getting a Vizsla. The forum has been a tremendous help in my decision to get a Vizsla and knowing what to expect when pup came home. A HUGE THANK YOU to those who make this forum the wonderful resource that it is!

Our puppy, Zephyr, joined our family in late Dec. and it's gone quite well. He is now 5.5 months old and we love him to pieces - he's simply an awesome dog. We've met several Vizslas on our daily outings and I love watching Zeph play with other Vs (at least, those who can tolerate an exuberant puppy) - he seems to play differently with other Vs as compared to most other breeds. 

I'd love to join in any Vizsla Hike/Walks in MA. Is there a email list for organizing these or is it done via the forum? If there's one happening this Sunday as suggested below, that day works for us!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi MDH!

Welcome to the forum  that'd be great if you can meet us on Sunday. I will send you a PM about the location and time. We don't have an "official" email list, although some of us correspond through Facebook/text/email but I think this is the usual place we go to put the meet ups together. That way we can just check it and respond at our leisure


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi OttosMama! I could bring Sophie too on Sunday to Fells! Unfortunately Pacsi is still very picky of who she'd like to play with... So, I'm leaving her home  Fells is really near me though, and I would love to see Otto and meet new friends


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

MDH, welcome to the forums! I have two vizsla girls, and we live in Burlington, MA 

bjameson, have you checked out Mills pond? That area is our daily walking grounds


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

YAY Suliko! I was tempted to send you a message on Facebook! It will be nice to see you and Sophie! I'm afraid I'll never see Pacsi again  I looked at pictures online and the Fells look beautiful! It should be fun


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

OttosMama, you can always FB message me!!  My hubby and I are looking into different behavior specialists to help us with her issue... It makes me really sad to leave her home  She's such a sweetheart just sometimes doesn't get along with everyone. I can't wait to meet Otto!!  P.S. I've only been to Fells once, and they even have a big dog park area.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah, I can imagine that must be tough leaving her behind  I was actually going to send you a message about your coworker's wife. Otto and my brother's dog have been having a lot of trouble being around each other. ... I'm thinking about seeing if he wants to do private lessons together to hopefully get them to work it out. I'll explain more Sunday but would love to hear more about that woman!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that  We are deciding between her and another dog behaviorist we know in Sharon. Whatever happened to her after the first heat...it's a mystery to us. We'll talk more on Sunday


----------



## bjameson (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi! I haven't checked out mill pond yet, we'll have to do that. Horn pond in Woburn is where we walk a lot. Looking forward to meeting all of you Sunday!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Some shots from earlier today of Coda, Copper and Otto


----------



## MDH (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome, Ottosmama and Suliko. 

Sorry that I missed the V-walk this morning! It was a busy weekend and I didn't think to check the forum or my gmail account until I was out walking with Zephyr this AM and I remembered about the Vizsla walk. 

I do hope to join in next time. I live in Newton, so close to some of you though I don't mind driving a bit either for meetups. 

Maria


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Massachusetts People! 

We had a great day today at the Vizsla Club of Central New England 50th anniversary! FlynnandLunasMom and BlueandMac (along with other club officers and members) set up a spectacular time for the Vs and their families to enjoy!  

Some of the forum people made it and discussed a fall walk. I guess there was some talk about coming down to our neck of the woods for a beach walk 

There will only be so many opportunities left before it starts to get very cold so I figured I'd get the ball rolling. First, how does a trip to South Dartmouth sound? Pippa came with us one time before and we did a trip to Round Beach and then Cornell Farm (up the road) for a trail walk. I included some pictures of Round Beach and one of Cornell Farm... Let me know what y'all think!


----------



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

I am only about an hour away (Boston) and would definitely love to come to a vizsla meet up. What dates are you thinking?


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Gracie would be there in a heartbeat! 8) 

We were sad to miss the fun yesterday...


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

depending on the day, we'd also like to join.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi everybody!

I just put an invite out on facebook to some folks that aren't on the forum. We are thinking October 26th (Sunday) at about 10:30 am. I'm hoping this day works for most people!

VictoriaW, we missed you and Gracie  I hope to see you soon!


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

I know it would be a drive for me as we are in Maine. But alas I am away that week for the National AfghAn Special in Texas. We do not vet home until the 2nd. So that puts us out. We will keep our eyes here for future date. Good luck all


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Looking forward to the 26th. Mac and Blue love the beach but haven't been all year, so they will be very happy too. Thanks for organizing!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Yay blueandmac!  I'm so happy you all can make it! Pippa is coming too! MsRosie also confirmed  And some other Vs that I haven't met - Gabe's brother Scotch and another relative.


----------

